# 2014 Models on Website--No Ultegra Evo?



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

I've seen pictures online of the Ultegra SuperSix Evo and of an Ultegra SS Evo Racing Edition. I wonder why they aren't on the site?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am also wondering when the 2013 bike archive will go up since I ordered one and want to download the catalog.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

They are in the process of changing over to 2014 bikes.
A bunch of bikes are missing.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

Very little sram. Im mainly looking for a BlaCk synapse with rival or force. I might have to go shimano. Don't really want to


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Take a look at the new catalog at your dealer....or find your countries catalog online


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The US site is updated....


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

lesper4 said:


> I am also wondering when the 2013 bike archive will go up since I ordered one and want to download the catalog.


Road - Bikes - 2013


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

There are two EVO 105 models (SuperSix EVO 6 105 and SuperSix EVO 5 105) listed on the U.S. site for the same price ($2270) despite the fact that one of them has a mix of 105 and Tiagra components. Why would anyone buy the lesser bike for the same amount of money as the better one? What am I missing?


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think the price might be a mistake on their part. There is also a Synapse Carbon 5 and Carbon 6 with respective price points of $2270 and $2060. I don't expect the two lowest Super Six Evo's to echo the Synapse, but it should a typo or a huge marketing blunder.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

cobra5514 said:


> I think the price might be a mistake on their part. There is also a Synapse Carbon 5 and Carbon 6 with respective price points of $2270 and $2060. I don't expect the two lowest Super Six Evo's to echo the Synapse, but it should a typo or a huge marketing blunder.


There are many errors on the website... It's always like this when they put a new model year online, not too good on Cannondale's part. The canadian version of the site is so bugged you can see just a couple of bikes...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> There are many errors on the website... It's always like this when they put a new model year online, not too good on Cannondale's part. The canadian version of the site is so bugged you can see just a couple of bikes...


It's amazing how a company as renowned as Cannondale can't get their s*it together when it comes to updating the website. I would understand if it happened once but like you said, it's that way every single year. First of all, they start updating the website when the bikes are already in the stores, then it takes them a month or two to actually make it work. I just don't get it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The Ultegra model is now listed on the U.S. site ...without the price though.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what they are offering as a frame only for 2014 CAAD 10's? I'm really digging that CAAD10-3 / Ultegra frame, but not a Shimano fan.


----------

